# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa > Arduino - ứng dụng công nghiệp >  Arduino và các ứng dụng công nghiệp

## CKD

*Arduino và các ứng dụng công nghiệp*

Mạch Arduino ngày càng phát triển phong phú và mạnh mẽ hơn. Arduino giờ đây không chỉ là những chíp 8 bit chậm chạp mà đã tiến lên nền 32 bit siêu tốc. Xung nhịp đã lên hàng trăm MHz và hơn thế nữa. Chẵng những thế Arduino còn có thể kết nối ngay với Wifi, internet chỉ với một bo mạnh bé xíu (như ESP8266).
Khã năng ứng dụng vào công nghiệp ngày càng nhiều, phục vụ tốt trong lĩnh vực tự động hóa như: thay thế cho PLC, điều khiển máy CNC, điều khiển dây truyền tự động, vạn vật kết nối IoT & I4.0.

Dù rằng khi ứng dụng vào *công nghiệp* thì yếu tố "*ổn định*" là điều rất đáng lo ngại, nhưng nếu ta tìm được cách "*thích nghi*" thì Arduino hoàn toàn có thể thay thế được các module PLC, HMI đắt tiền. Đặt biệt là phương pháp lập trình đơn giản, cộng đồng Arduino với rất rất nhiều thành viên, sẵn sàng chia sẻ kinh nghiệm, code mẫu v.v.. sẽ giúp cho chúng ta có thể nhanh chóng thực hiện được yêu cầu của mình.

Dù cộng đồng Arduino ở VN đã phát triển rất lớn, có nhiều trang mạng chia sẻ, hướng dẫn nhưng chủ đề *Arduino và các ứng dụng công nghiệp* vẫn chưa được tập trung.
CKD thấy diễn đàn ta tập trung rất nhiều thành viên làm việc ở rất nhiều lĩnh vực khác nhau. Diễn đàn lại tập trung vào công nghệ và ứng dụng công nghệ, tự động hóa vào các nhu cầu đời thường hoặc phục vụ vào sản xuất nhằ nâng cao năng suất, tăng chất lượng sản phẩm.
CKD đã xin phép BQT và được chấp thuận lập "*Chuyên mục Arduino và các ứng dụng công nghiệp*" nhằm tập trung các ứng dụng Arduino vào "công nghiệp", nhằm tạo điều kiện cho các bạn cùng tham gia trao đổi và phát triển ứng dụng, tiến gần hơn với cuộc cách mạng I4.0

CKD hy vọng chuyên mục sẽ được tất cả các bạn ủng hộ, chia sẻ và cùng trao đổi các ứng dụng mà các bạn đã & đang thực hiện. Dù là closed hay open source, tạo điều kiện để các bạn cùng tham gia, kết nối và hợp tác tốt hơn trong phát triển.

*Một số ứng dụng Arduino vào công nghiệp mà CKD đã thực hiện*

Ứng dụng Arduino vào việc điều khiển vị trí, thước đo cho máy chấn dập

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/89...oi-Arduino-UNO
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/35...oller-DEMO-Ver
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/43...sktop-CNC-mill
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/36...ino-plasma-THC

Ngoài ra, CKD đã từng sử dụng Arduino vào việc:
- Điều khiển máy micro mill CNC sử dụng GRBL firmware
- Điều khiển máy laser CNC (diod) sử dụng GRBL firmware
- Điều khiển máy in 3D công nghệ FDM sử dụng Repetier, Reprap firmware

Những ứng dụng này liên quan mật thiết đến CNC, khá tổng quát, nhiều nội dung nên chưa có dịp đề cập đến. Hy vọng là sẽ có time để trình bày rỏ hơn các nội dung này.
Trên diễn đàn, mình biết có rất nhiều bạn đã từng thực hiện các ứng dụng này, hy vọng sẽ có nhiều chia sẻ trao đổi kinh nghiệm hơn nhằm giúp các bạn mới bắt tay vào tìm hiểu sẽ tiếp cận nhanh hơn, ít rủi ro và thiệt hại hơn  :Smile: 

Arduino - ARDBOX PLC 18 I/O Arduino Industrial Module with Relays

http://www.robotshop.com/en/ardbox-p...le-relays.html





Cách mạng công nghiệp 4.0 (Industry 4.0)


Thấy CNC các bạn đã quá PRO rồi, những gì mình biết về CNC hầu như đã "chém và ra gió" hết rồi. Chẵng những thế, một số bạn đã nâng tầm DIY CNC thành *Sản xuất CNC chuyên nghiêp* đúng như title của diễn đàn *CNCProVN-Diễn đàn CNC chuyên nghiệp* rất đáng ngưỡng mộ,
Sắp tới, CKD sẽ tranh thủ thời gian và chia sẻ nhiều hơn vào chuyên mục này. Với hy vọng phát động một tinh thần mới, ứng dụng Arduino đơn giản rẻ tiền vào các ứng dụng hữu ích hơn phục vụ cho sản xuất, nâng cao năng suất và chất lượng sản phẩm.
Hy vọng là các bạn cùng quan tâm, đã và đang ứng dụng Arduino cùng tham gia và mạnh dạn chia sẻ, trao đổi nhằm phát triển cộng đồng như chúng ta đã từng góp phần thúc đẩy sự phát triển, phổ cập CNC đến với mọi người trong thời gian qua

Cảm ơn các bạn đã quan tâm  :Big Grin: 
Hãy cùng tham gia chuyên mục Arduino và các ứng dụng công nghiệp tại đây - click để vào chuyên mục

----------

anhcos, CNC abc, haignition, linhdt1121, loccd, manlamcnc, Minh Phi Nguyen, nhatson, thucncvt, vusvus

----------


## spkt2004

Cái tụi arduino này lúc trước em cũng từng định dùng thật một lần xem sao, vào một hệ thống phối trộn 5 loại nguyên liệu bên khách hàng thân thiết, cốt cũng chỉ muốn quăng em nó vào môi trường công nghiệp xem sống sót bao lâu và chết vì lí do gì nhưng cuối cùng không đủ can đảm, hi.

----------


## tonyhoang2015

Rất thích grbl nhưng cũng bắt đầu từ bỏ chuyển sang mach3  :Frown:

----------


## CKD

Một trong các ứng dụng Arduino.
Ruột nó bao gồm:
- Arduino Nano
- Arduino shield made by CKD
- 4x4 keypad
- I2C 20x4 text LCD
- LM2596 buck power
- SPU 220-24V
- Stepdriver
- vài cái button

Ngôn ngữ viết lai arduino & C (tùy chổ), xung xuất ra có gia tốc, max out là 8kHz.
Hiện chưa hài lòng vì còn thiếu rất nhiều thứ như: chưa config tùy ý được, chưa smooth, max out còn thấp.

Dự định là chuyển qua HMI đơn giản + MCU để xử lý.




PS: nếu dùng closed loop driver thì có thể bỏ qua phần gia tốc thì khi đó max out có thể cải thiện nhiều. Hoặc chuyển qua dùng mcu 32bit cũng có khã năng tốt hơn.

----------

anhcos, huanpt

----------


## CKD

Nội thờ ất  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Một trong các ứng dụng Arduino.
> Ruột nó bao gồm:
> - Arduino Nano
> - Arduino shield made by CKD
> - 4x4 keypad
> - I2C 20x4 text LCD
> - LM2596 buck power
> - SPU 220-24V
> - Stepdriver
> ...


HMI+grbl 32bit đê

----------


## CKD

Đang tia con này OP320, chị na thì giao động từ 400K trở lên. Hình thức khá Ok rồi. Theo tiêu chuẩn, có soft hổ trợ vẽ giao diện, có giao tiếp RS232 tự định nghĩa, tha hồ mà chọc ngoái.


Mà muốn tìm con này xinh + rẻ hơn  :Big Grin: 
Có 12-16 phím là Ok rồi. Nhiều phím quá không biết làm gì với nó.

Trò khác là mua cái box thôi, cái mạch tự xử, chạy 2 MCU. 1 con xuất xung, 1 con giao diện  :Big Grin:

----------

